# Does diabetes cause shortness of breath



## Nimra Butt (Jan 9, 2017)

What type of breathing problems is caused due to DKA?
Why do people with DKA have breathing problems?
How does this affect other systems of the body?
What sorts of diagnostic tests can you use to distinguish between type 1 and type 2 diabetes?


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Jan 9, 2017)

Hi, i can only really answer your last question. Anti body tests can be done to distinguish between type 1 and type 2. If you have anti bodies, it is an auto immune diabetes (type 1) Although it's not necessarily accurate, for example I am anti body negative yet type 1.

A c peptide test can also be done. This measures how much insulin your pancreas is producing. If the number is low, you usually have type 1 and if the number is high, it's type 2


----------



## grovesy (Jan 9, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 9, 2017)

In DKA because the whole of your body is poisoned and starved of glucose - all your organs have problems functioning properly and if left untreated - after dropping into a coma, the person simply dies of multiple organ failure. 

So gasping to get enough breath, heart palpitations, rapid heartbeat, etc can all happen.

Hopefully - it gets caught before it gets to that stage!

Why do you need to ask?


----------



## Ljc (Jan 10, 2017)

Hi Nimra Butt. Welcome . I was wondering the same as Jenny . I really hope it's not because you or someone close to you has DKA.


----------



## KookyCat (Jan 10, 2017)

Hi Nimra 
As Jenny said the breathing difficulties are caused by a general failure of all body systems, the shallow breathing is caused by the muscles being underpowered because glucose is what makes the muscles work (it's their food), they are starved of glucose so all the muscles start to struggle and can't do their job.  If the lungs can do their job the body doesn't get enough oxygen.

I'm a bit worried about why you're asking the question, so just to be safe if you or a friend/relative are experiencing those symptoms it's a medical emergency and you/they need medical attention immediately.  DKA is less common in people with type 2 but it can happen and there are other issues that need urgent attention that affect those with type 2 specifically if experiencing high blood sugars.


----------



## DeusXM (Jan 10, 2017)

Untreated diabetes can result in shortness of breath, but if you have untreated diabetes, the other symptoms will be far more obvious.


----------



## Hayley Lloyd (Jan 10, 2017)

What is DKA?


----------



## Stitch147 (Jan 10, 2017)

Diabetic ketoacidosis - http://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/diabetic-ketoacidosis/Pages/Symptoms.aspx


----------

